# Precise Alignment for Coat Hooks



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello,

I've been trying to find a precise method for hanging a row of 12 coat hooks. I thought about using a cabinet hardware jig (listed below) but the pilot hole on this is 5mm. Any other solutions out there? 

I'm worried about getting these perfectly straight.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LCVXHZY/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?pd_rd_i=B08LCVXHZYp13NParams&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzUVlGMUU3QUgwU1o3JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTgyOTcwMjA5NFlGQVZNMVJHRSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNzcyNTE2MkhMU09TUllPWlYyWiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbDImYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Without knowing more precisely where you are putting them, I would suggest that you find a straight edge of a length that will span the whole area where you want the hooks, put a bubble level on it, draw a line, measure the spacing, drill the holes, and screw them in. If the distance from the first to the last hook is a great distance, there are alternatives that might work better. With 12 hooks to put up, I assume the total distance will be more than six feet. If so, get a string that will span the entire distance plus enough to tie. Drive a nail or screw at the starting point. then use a line level and the string to establish your last point. Stretch the line between the two ends, measure the spacing and screw them in.

There are also laser levels that you can use that will cost a little more.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is the way I would do it. All of the accuracy that you need.

George


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, sounds like a plan. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I would simply use my laser level (less than $10.
johnep


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

m2244 said:


> I'm worried about getting these perfectly straight.





yomanbill said:


> Stretch the line between the two ends, measure the spacing and screw them in.


Yep, only reason to use a level would be if you wanted the hooks all the same height. If you want to angle the line from say, child height to adult height, then a string line is all that is required.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

m2244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying to find a precise method for hanging a row of 12 coat hooks. I thought about using a cabinet hardware jig (listed below) but the pilot hole on this is 5mm. Any other solutions out there?
> 
> ...


Perfectly vertical would be a good thing also but .....
Let's change the term to "perfectly level" to be more precise. Then we can use a level to make a level line. A 4 ft level or better yet a 6 ft level or even a laser lever will all work. A shorter level taped to a long, straight board will also work. You would need to start at one end and fasten one hook at the desired height and in from the wall or the end of the mounting board. Spacing will be easier if you know the overall length and divide that by 11, since there will be 11 spaces for 12 hooks:








How to Easily Measure Equal Spacings


Make uniform patterns and repetitions readily and surprisingly easily. Read on to find out the easiest method to measure equal spacings.




dengarden.com





Read the Question and Answer section for a 12 hook solution.


----------

